# Lift in metal building



## Beck (Sep 4, 2008)

Can you have a lift in a metal building?


----------



## Bushytails (Sep 4, 2008)

No, the metal of the lift and the metal of the building will set up a ferroresonant transformer, sapping your electric power through core losses as it melts the rebar in your foundation.

...


Why wouldn't you be able to?

--Bushytails


----------



## curtm1 (Nov 29, 2014)

What the hell is he talking about ?????


----------



## Riff_Raff (Dec 8, 2014)

Voltage flux magnetometer theory; Physics 441


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (Apr 3, 2015)

Riff_Raff said:


> Voltage flux magnetometer theory; Physics 441



There is a federal form to complete along with a seventy five dollar filing fee.  It totally exempts one from this chemical hazard.
I have had one for years... it really works.


----------

